# Boulders Game Ranch



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Pity you didn't get an opportunity at that ram boet. Perhaps next time...
Looks like a great place though.

If you don't come right and you still want a ram of note, let me know and I'll put you in contact with some people that have the big stuff running around.

Chances are that you might have to make it a mid-week excursion but it will be well worth the effort. 24"+ hy is baanya op daai plekke.:wink:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Baie nice!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Bossie to you and your wife.
Interesting story and nice trophies.
Hopefully you will get ´em next time. :wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

very nice, congrats.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Bossie & Heidi :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
Leon shot also a nice Impala and one of my privat adversary:wink:
Congrats Leon.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Jis nou is ek spyt ek het nie saam gegaan nie maar ek is bly julle het sukses gehad! Het jy fotos geneem van hoe die hides lyk?
Anyway, baie mooi impalas en duiker en ek is bly Leon het die bobbejaan gewys wie is baas!
Partykeer wens ek ook ek kan 'n paar bobbejane hier in die stad wys wie is baas.:wink::wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie nice Bossie!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Your persistence will pay off.

Keep my fingers crossed that the Yanks dont get a shot at him.:wink:

Congrats on the Impala and the Duiker


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great hunting!!!


----------

